# Feel sick while training legs, why?



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

When i train my legs i go heavy n hard and i always feel dizzy, faint and sick.

I know most people do when hitting legs hard, but i was wondering what it is that makes you feel this way when training legs?

Anyone know?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

thats wat ur mena feel like everytime u train man :bounce:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeh its normal to feel this way mate. Its just because you are training large muscle groups so it requires a lot more energy.

Always gets me when squatting.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Could be to do with blood pooling in the legs. When you rapidly change direction or posture this can happen especially under a heavy load. Meaning blood does no return to the brain quick enough leaving you feeling dizzy. Or could be a drop in blood pressure while exerting your self doing heavy Squats.

As for what to do about it. I have not got a clue?.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

fitness is usually a factor i have found the fitter and leaner you are the less sick you feel training legs


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

my training partner was sick after legs on tuesday! No pain no gain!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Was it the fart you did while squatting?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I had an old training partner join me a couple of weeks ago for a leg sesh and he puked in the toilets...takes alot out you mate, how long before you train do you eat??


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah i know its normal, just wondered what the reason behind it was.

usually eat about 60 mins before training.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

ticmike said:


> yeah i know its normal, just wondered what the reason behind it was.
> 
> usually eat about 60 mins before training.


I would say that you you would be better leaving more time before training like 2 hours. Make sure you get plenty of water all through the day before training and make sure to breathe properly during your lifts.


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Skip to 1:30.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I get dizzy doing deadlifts and squats every week without fail... Just gotta sup it up, i train fasted, i feel worse when ive eaten!


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Due to insufficient oxygen as far as I'm aware. Will be most apparent in poorly ventilated gyms. Best to do all your legwork outside if poss!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

tsss dramatic yanks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Largely due to the fact that your training half your body in one session


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

fletch_belfast said:


> Skip to 1:30.


Lol, Dorian worked him hard!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

When training larger muscle groups they use a lot of oxygen, try improving your breathing technique, try not to hold your breath.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

ticmike said:


> When i train my legs i go heavy n hard and i always feel dizzy, faint and sick.
> 
> I know most people do when hitting legs hard, but i was wondering what it is that makes you feel this way when training legs?
> 
> Anyone know?


You're doing it properly. I LOVE training legs. If I can walk out the gym and look normal, then I go back and hit htem again. Legs are what its all about. Sure my mates might bench more than me but you can really tell a serious trainer when you hit legs.


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

I get the same, think it's a caused by all the blood rushing to your legs and leaving your brain a bit starved. I found as I got fitter it got less common though, guess it's due to your body getting more effcient at pumping all your blood around and your lungs at oxygenating your blood. Not a medical guy myself, but that's what I got told in the past. It could also be caused by low blood sugar levels if you're not eating enough before your workout.

Solution: Eat more and keep working out hard! ;-)


----------

